# Glow Plugs



## JRW (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi.

I have a 1968 International B 275 tractor and had to replace the glow plugs and the resistor. Trouble is I didn't make a note of the wiring on the glow plugs i.e. the copper connecting rods and have got it wrong.
Can anyone who has the same tractor take a photo of the glow plug wiring and send it to me please on my e mail please? I know you can describe it but Im just making sure I don't do any more damage. 
e mail [email protected]

Many thanks.

John


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have your tried this site for info? You'll have to sign up

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/internationalbseriestractors/ 


Good luck


----------

